
Screensiz.es – reference chart for device screen sizes - davelocity
http://screensiz.es
======
polskibus
Good stuff. By the way, what is the source for the "popularity" figure? How
often is it updated?

~~~
objclxt
From the About section of the site:

> Our “popularity” guesstimates are derived from annualized monthly Google
> queries (from AdWords traffic estimator), and some fuzzy math. It’s not
> scientific, but it’s better than nothing.

...to be honest, I'm not sure if it really is 'better than nothing' - I don't
think Google queries are a good indicator at all of install base, but I guess
that's not what they're measuring - rather, the more nebulous 'popularity'.
Also, it's going to lead to lots of problems with iPads, which I think you can
see by the fact the iPad Mini has a 'popularity' of 2.5%.

------
jtemplin
This is a terrific resource, especially the "Device-W" column. Thank you.

For the tablets though, I'm finding the table's usability diminished by the
inconsistent width/height relationships. For most of the devices width is
smaller than height, but for a number of them it's the opposite. Why is this?
Is this how the manufacturers report the #'s?

Edit: I realize now that it's because different tablets have different default
orientations. Yet another challenge in designing for mobile.

------
tlarkworthy
The other resolution I find important is facebook canvas app sizes and
facebook page apps. And also the actual usable size of the browser in a phone
after URL bar is taken into account. Awesome anyway though.

------
calinet6
Quite awesome as a reference.

If you want it to be really cool, show a graphical mode above the table to be
able to compare different rows of the table by relative size. Shouldn't be too
hard to draw some rectangles :)

------
whather
Including aspect ratio as a column would be helpful, so we don't have to
calculate width / height in our heads.

------
maaaats
Thanks, this is nice.

Just a request: Can stuff be "merged"? When looking at computer monitors, I
sometimes don't care about if it's an Asus, Acer, Samsung etc. Sometimes all I
want is a grouping to show common screen sizes/densities/etc.

And where do you get the popularity from? Can't believe 70% of all screens are
by Apple.

------
VLM
A possibly useful expansion idea:

My nexus 7 is physically 800 x 1280. However if you're running VNC in
landscape mode you want to set up a non-scrolling session of 1280x736 because
of the bars.

Other than VNC I suppose similar issues exist if you're trying to edit a
pixel-perfect background image or something like that.

------
cleis
Tangentially related - we did some analysis a little while ago of how screen
size affects use behaviour (in terms of data consumption) -
<http://opensignal.com/reports/data-usage-by-screen-size/>

~~~
pc86
What did you use to create those charts?

~~~
tim_church
From the HTML source, it looks like these graphs are from D3.js -
<http://d3js.org/>

~~~
cleis
one gold star to you! Yes, it is D3.

------
Sealy
Clean and tidy design. Does exactly what it promises to do. You don't get any
better then this. Well done.

------
JCordeiro
This is a perfect example of a very simple idea that makes for an awesome,
handy site.

------
thejosh
AWESOME! This is really handy for both mobile and monitor screensizes.

------
INTPenis
FYI I think it's silly that such a simple informational website should require
javascript just to display the information.

Yes I am that noscript-nazi everyone dislikes.

~~~
thangalin
I wrote a multi-column sort that acts on plain HTML tables. I agree that
displaying information with JavaScript is overkill.

[http://whitemagicsoftware.com/software/javascript/multicolum...](http://whitemagicsoftware.com/software/javascript/multicolumn/)

------
ZiadHilal
Brilliant, thank you!

